

Hacker News Popularity Algorithm in One Line of Code for Rails/Postgres - drum
http://rfriedman123.tumblr.com/post/51194284106/hacker-news-popularity-algorithm-in-1-line-of-code-for

======
Sealy
I was actually very curious about how hacker news ranked its stories. Thanks!

